
Show HN: Wagbee – an exploration in collecting and visualizing information - rcowin
https://wagbee.com/w/3yR/sheet/528
======
rcowin
The link is to a "Wagbee Ideas" workspace in wagbee. There is no demo version,
so using this discussion workspace as an example of shared spaces.

